# Finally got a huge cariba for my shoal!



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

As u all see in my signature I have 3 reds ranging from 5,5-6''. For a long time I wanted to add 2 carribas of the same size and get rid of my smallest red to have a nice shoal of 4 pygos. Waited for 3 months for the lfs to get some but the shipment was coverd in fungus! They wer all like 4-5'' max for 80$ cdn. Luckily a fellow member "Pizzo" was selling his 4 carribas so I told him I wanted the 2 smallest ones. Went over to his place today to find 4 aggressive monsters! The smallest one was 7-8 inches! The rest wer 9''+. Fearing the death of my reds I only took the smallest one for 50$ cdn (great deal btw). Thank god he gave me a bag to cover the bucket, in the car the carriba tried to jump out! The bag popped up and I almost had a heart attack! Could u imagine that thing in my lap on the highway! 
Once he was in my tank next to the reds I noticed the difference in size. He is like 2 inches longer than my biggest red and twice as thick! Its like a steak with teeth!
He immediately took over the shelter under the wood and chased any red that came too close. Carribas are so much bigger and more powerfull than reds! Needless to say I am scared for my beloved reds I raised since they wer babies. Should I be concerned with my reds safety? Any tips would help.

Anyway here are some pics of the new set up they are all in.

View attachment 65695

View attachment 65696

View attachment 65697


Now here are some pics of my reds before the carriba arrived...

View attachment 65698

View attachment 65699


Finally the new addition....the 7-8'' carriba! Sorry if the pics suck, he is still stressed and stays in the back of the tank behind the wood. I will post new better pics as soon as I can.

View attachment 65703

View attachment 65704

View attachment 65705

View attachment 65707


Here the carriba is next to my 5,5'' red. Notice the size difference!

View attachment 65713

View attachment 65714


Oh and this is the set up of the guy (Pizzo) who sold me the carriba. His 3 other monsters are also for sale along with this 75gal set up (comes with everything even a 30gal wet-dry system!). If ur in montreal and interested pm me for info.

View attachment 65715


Sorry for the huge post guys but Im exited that I finally have a dijicam to share my set up and fish with the community. Any feedback and tips on how to deal with the size difference will be really appreciated. Thanks!

Cobra.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

that tank color is really... original. but its tight


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Already some better pics of the carriba! Also of my sanchezi hiding in his set up and pics of my serrasalmus something ( rohm or compressus ) in his 29gal tank. (gonna put real plants in this one for the first time)!

View attachment 65720

View attachment 65722

View attachment 65723

View attachment 65724

View attachment 65725

View attachment 65726

View attachment 65727

View attachment 65728

View attachment 65729


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

you have some really cool tanks and fish. I didn't have problem with size difference when i added my mine but that is only one case. there seems to be enough hiding spots but i figure you should be fine.. Although IMO i would put some decor in there witht he little serre but that is me..


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

nice but i wish i could have those plants as mine tear the plants up about once a month.
Id prob watch em close for a while.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

thats a pretty dark caribe


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i would be concerned because if you dont feed him on time say good bye to reds and if he is dominatin the logg or that stump he might try the whole thing


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

caribe > reds


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice tank setups!! You decorate your tanks very naturally which I really really like.









I don't think that the bigger cariba will be a problem with your other reds. Although there is a noticeable size difference, I don't think it is vast enough to have problems with. If he starts picking on the reds pretty bad, then you may consider moving them to a different tank or perhaps using a divider, but I don't think that will be necessary.








~Taylor~


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

The attacks have begun! This morning I noticed that my biggest red has some skin hanging off under his eye. And Ive seen him try to challenge the carribe a few times. And the smallest red has some slight tail nipping. My Dad suggested that I remove the wood on the left and center the other one so the have more space to swim. I feel like Ive made a mistake unleashing this monster on my reds. If anyone in montreal wants to buy it off me let me know.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Cobra said:


> The attacks have begun! This morning I noticed that my biggest red has some skin hanging off under his eye. And Ive seen him try to challenge the carribe a few times. And the smallest red has some slight tail nipping. My Dad suggested that I remove the wood on the left and center the other one so the have more space to swim. I feel like Ive made a mistake unleashing this monster on my reds. If anyone in montreal wants to buy it off me let me know.
> [snapback]1071806[/snapback]​


You are really gonna give up a beautiful fish just like that? I wouldn't consider it yet. I would wait just a week or so and see how they settle in. I think that they just need to get their "pecking" order established and they will be fine. It's really up to you if you want to get rid of him, it's just that I hate to see such a beautiful fish tossed around so much. A little bit of skin hanging off the underside of an eye should heal quickly, however, if he starts to inflict deeper wounds, it may be time to consider a sale.








~Taylor~


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thats what I have decided. Ill give it a week or two and see how it goes. I removed a log to give the reds more space to escape the carribe. And I put the log in the empty 29gal serra tank. Does it look too big for the tank or is it a nice center piece?

View attachment 65902

View attachment 65903


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

that bottom tank is the saddest thing ive seen all day, its sooo bare


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Hhahah! That was funny. I have a full time job so I dont pass by the lfs as often as before. But the tank will look like the other ones soon. With this one I wanna concentrate on getting some scary looking rocks and just 2 or 3 real plants. I want this tank to look kinda like a barren wasteland if u know what I mean.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cobra said:


> Thats what I have decided. Ill give it a week or two and see how it goes. I removed a log to give the reds more space to escape the carribe. And I put the log in the empty 29gal serra tank. Does it look too big for the tank or is it a nice center piece?
> 
> View attachment 65902
> 
> ...


Good idea on the caribe, just keep a close eye on them







As for the 
log in the serra tank, it will look just fine after you get some substrate and plants in there


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice tank set up beautiful fish


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

That caribe is sweet if you were in my neck of the woods I would snatch him up


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Just rearrange the whole tank and you will be fine!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Cobra said:


> Hhahah! That was funny. I have a full time job so I dont pass by the lfs as often as before. But the tank will look like the other ones soon. With this one I wanna concentrate on getting some scary looking rocks and just 2 or 3 real plants. I want this tank to look kinda like a barren wasteland if u know what I mean.
> [snapback]1072166[/snapback]​


That sounds pretty cool. You should post some pictures of it when you get it done. I'm sure that you will, now that you are having fun with your new camera.







You are lucky, I want a digital camera really bad...








~Taylor~


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

its not even mine. Boorrwed it from a friend but Im gonna get a good 4mp one for myself soon.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Damage Control: The reds eye seems to have healed, but all reds are sustaing some fin biting. One of the reds has a few slices on his side from a run in with the caribe. he is still punking them all around. I had him for less than a week but im worried.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Why dont you try increasing their diet a little more. If the cariba isnt starving, it shouldnt go after the reds


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

cjdrew2 said:


> Why dont you try increasing their diet a little more. If the cariba isnt starving, it shouldnt go after the reds
> [snapback]1076061[/snapback]​


You must not have piranhas, or have never raised them before in a shoal. Most of the time they don't attack because they are hungry, they attack because they are mad, and they want to get a point across to the others. The cariba is inflicting wounds on the others to serve kinda like an announcement of his arrival and to let them know he is competition.

Cobra, I know it must be hard living every day wondering if it is the day that you will lose a fish. That wouldn't even be fun. If it makes you feel better, and you don't think that the cariba will stop picking on them, then perhaps you should put him up for sale. Not trying to discourage you, it is just a suggestion. I believe that there is still a chance though that he will get his "pecking" order through and live amongst the rest without any problems. You just never really know for sure though.
~Taylor~


----------

